# Prime 95 Version



## mechtech (Mar 16, 2021)

Just curious
TPU has 30.5 build 1








						Prime95 (30.9 Build 3) Download
					

Popular system stability test program.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




However on GIMPS, the latest listed is 30.3 build 6?





						GIMPS - Free Prime95 software downloads - PrimeNet
					

GIMPS has free software available for Windows, Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OSX. Contribute to the effort by using your computer's spare processing power.




					www.mersenne.org
				




What gives?


----------



## delshay (Jul 26, 2022)

This is an old thread so the OP can be ignored as I don't see the point in starting a new thread

This test was just conducted on the DDR2 platform

I just being playing around with Prime95/memory modules slots in-order to understand why one or two CPU cores will stop "when overclocking" & this is what I've found out.

At a given voltage the best quality memory module must sit in the furthest slot away from the CPU, while the worst memory module must sit in the nearest slot to the CPU when using more than two sticks of memory. This made a complete clear difference if it's to pass Prime95 without one or two CPU cores stopping. In-order to determine which sticks are the best (in-order) they must be tested in dual channel mode (two sticks) in the furthest two slots away from the CPU & overclock as far as you can until it starts to hit errors. Find the two fastest sticks "in dual channel mode"out of four or more sticks. Voltage/Timings must remain the same for all matching memory sticks. 

.EDIT: The reason for testing two memory modules in the two furthest slots away from the CPU is it will trigger more errors due to the distance in trace layout away from the CPU. These errors are real  & genuine & can be detected with hardware memory tester regardless of which slot is used.


----------

